# [Interest Check] Sengoku Jidai Interactive History



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

There is another forum game I used to do on another forum involving samurai. I like to host a sequel to it or perhaps a slight prequel to it. I like to know if anyone would be up for it? It would be set up in the mid 1500's in Japan. 


http://forums.totalwar.org/vb/showthread.php?87875-Sengoku-Jidai-Japanese-interactive-History



> *Rules*
> 
> There will be four seasons per year. Each chapter represents a season. After each chapter i will give options for each Clan for the next chapter. The diplomacy between players will last for one week. After a week the players will submit their answers.
> A player can pm other players with their diplomatic offers,with nonplayable Clans pm me. Players can also demand submission to Vassal for other clans or submit themselves if the other player accepts via diplomacy. This means that when submitting the player continues playing the game with limited options under the rule of the player they have submitted to. Also when a player conquers another human players clans last areas,he has the choice to make him vassal or exterminate his clan. If he makes the other player his vassal.The player that has turned into vassal continues playing the game as vassal of the other player with limited options. Decided by the victor,they can continue serving as generals for example fighting campaigns semi independently. If the players Clan is exterminated by the Conquer,he will drop out of the game. Also the loosing player can decide to commit Seppuku, which will result in him dropping out of the game after he has lost all his lands.
> ...















We be using a map similar to this to keep track of the nations and the fractions. Each person will be controlling a fraction and it's armies and you're be roleplaying in thread primary as the warlord of the clan. 

Who is up for this ? 




1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

Anyone interested?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to say it Shogun, but this might not be the forum for an RP like this. It's a bit hard to get invested in a story where your controlling large numbers of faceless bodies with little chance in the way of interacting with other players.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Darkreever has a great point, but also I have noticed in the past that RPs that are not based in the Grimdark (WH 40k) have a tough time here. Even Warhammer fantasy based RPs tend to have to fight to maintain the attention of the few players they get.


----------



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

No problem. I just thought it was worth a shot .
Is there any particular type of RP's that will work out better? I like to get into more here !


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Unending Tide has just started, it is Darkreever's roleplay with Pdf and drop troopers facing a hoard of orks in (what I hope to be) a dark and desperate fight for their lives.

Reever typically accepts additional participants in the first half of his storylines. I suggest that you take a look at it, it might help you understand the feel of the forums and what people look for here.


----------



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay thanks guys. What about Warhammer Fantasy RP games?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Fantasy can and has worked in the past, however from what I have seen here you are going to have a smaller following than the 40k crowd.


----------



## ShogunGrumpyBear (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay for your help !


----------

